# How Many Outbackers...



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

How many Outbackers does it take to change a lightbulb?

One to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed.

Fourteen to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently.

Seven to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs.

Seven more to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs.

Five to flame the spell checkers.

Three to correct spelling/grammar flames.

Six to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb." Another six to condemn those six as stupid.

Fifteen to claim experience in the lighting industry and give the correct spelling.

Nineteen to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please
take this discussion to a lightbulb (or light bulb) forum.

Eleven to defend the posting to the group saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this group.

Thirty six to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty.

Seven to post URLs where one can see examples of different light bulbs.

Four to post that the URLs were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL.

Three to post about links they found from the URLs that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group.

Thirteen to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too."

Five to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy.

Four to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

Thirteen to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs."

Three to tell a funny story about their cat and a light bulb.

AND

One group lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now with something unrelated they found at _snopes.com_ (http://snopes.com/) and start it all over again!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

seen it before, but Oh so very true.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey you forgot someone wishes HAPPY BIRTHDAY in the middle of it all ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can t believe you forgot to mention how many times PDX Doug will bump it









Sorry Doug, could not resist









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

And don't forget the Dittos also
















Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

To help out RizFam you need to copy the complete url from smileycentral.com including the portion in the box provided.

[img]http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_72.gif

and to just bump again saying I posted this about 2 months ago but not with the Outback in the title.

Bill.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> To help out RizFam you need to copy the complete url from smileycentral.com including the portion in the box provided.
> 
> and to just bump again saying I posted this about 2 months ago but not with the Outback in the title.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill, appreciate the help.









Riz


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I can t believe you forgot to mention how many times PDX Doug will bump it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - - - the whole time I was reading, i was waiting for that (or maybe a discussion about standing on a conveyor belt while changing the light bulb. ...and what about energy efficiency, american made vs foreign-born LBs, wattage, colors (personally, I like the red ones), a debate on whether "grow lights" classify as lightbulbs...oh,







will the list never end?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

At least one to analyze if the light bulb was on a conveyor belt, moving at light speed, if you turned it on, would it work?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And, for those old, old Outbackers.........(and you know who you are).........a light bulb is a little glass thingy with wires in it that emits light when hooked up to electricity.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I can t believe you forgot to mention how many times PDX Doug will bump it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man...that's gonna leave a mark. Ouch..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well....

I was gonna say something pithy about the whole conveyor belt thingie, but Wolfie beat me to it. So I will just say...

*SAYS YOU!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, I think it really al depends on whether its a 12v bulb or a normal 110v bulb.
Do you have to take off a lens cover? If 12v, are you replacing with 4w, 7w or 11w bulbs? And where can you get them?
This could take a question to the forum to resolve correctly.

And the question as to how many beers are required was never brought into play.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

So where does the real answer come in??

1 to change the bulb and 36 to sit around with a beer watching...
















Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

were those the undersized, Chinese-made bulbs? I thought everyone was upgrading to the larger bulbs made in North America?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

And a new reply to add to the list,

Hey Glenn, nice looking setup but can you resize that picture in your sig, It's huge

Bill.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey. Nobody mentioned LED's We have to add those to the discussion.









Rita


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, so what's the answer, I didn't see a total.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nynethead said:


> Hey, so what's the answer, I didn't see a total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was decided to leave it alone and move his camping butt under one that works







He can do it later and call it a Mod









John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> And a new reply to add to the list,
> 
> Hey Glenn, nice looking setup but can you resize that picture in your sig, It's huge
> 
> ...


You could make it a little bigger now, it's really a nice picture but that last one was HUGE.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The answer is one.

Outbackers are smart and self sufficient, no help is needed with a task like that

Mike


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I would like to add that my Tundara should have absolutely no problem pulling that light bulb but you should only do what you feel comfortable doing.

Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We are on our 2nd page regarding light bulb joke....









Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thor said:


> We are on our 2nd page regarding light bulb joke....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, how many pages was the plane on a treadmill thread









Bill


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > And a new reply to add to the list,
> ...


I've tried, its either huge or small (I'm talking about my signature picture here







) regardless of how I resize it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I would like to add that my Tundara should have absolutely no problem pulling that light bulb but you should only do what you feel comfortable doing.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]88439[/snapback]​


Rev,

Just make sure you use a Hensley if you are going to try that feat!
You may not care about your own safety, but the rest of us would like to live!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to add that my Tundara should have absolutely no problem pulling that light bulb but you should only do what you feel comfortable doing.
> ...


but would his family really be safe with that setup?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What kind of brake controller should he use, when pulling the lightbulb?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > We are on our 2nd page regarding light bulb joke....
> ...


 Good point ---- LOL

Got me on that one









Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Don't forget; there are 1000 wrongs ways, but only 1 correct way to change it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Page number 3....

Y-Guy....you sure know how to toss out some thought-provoking topics...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

And Still Going









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Where is that pink bunny when you need it?

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Right here....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thor said:


> Where is that pink bunny when you need it?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]88892[/snapback]​





> AP - August 22, 1996 - The Energizer Bunny (best known for his
> ads where he kept "going and going and going...") passed away
> yesterday evening at 12:42am. Upon completion of the autopsy
> early this morning, the chief medical examiner ruled that the
> ...


Source here










Bill.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ROTFLMO!









It's about time, I was getting pretty annoyed with that pesky little sh....... um, rodent!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ROTFLMO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Still ROTFLMAO!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Still ROTFLMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am too ROTFLMAO.

I was google'n for that animated emoticon of the bunny and came across that.

had to share.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL....that is too funny. thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now that there is funny
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> How many Outbackers does it take to change a lightbulb?
> 
> One to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed.
> 
> ...










An oldie but goodie


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....we've never had a light bult go out.....is this covered by warranty? and regardless, do you have to take the whole Outback in to the dealer or can you just take the light bulb


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

John - You bored?? Just had to open up this can of worms.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

HA! John, you're the last guy listed on the article


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> HA! John, you're the last guy listed on the article


Not any more









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

There are a few posts missing in this accounting because I'm sure no one really counts them as TRUE posts:

5 Outbackers who post a quote of the previous post with a happy face added

8 Outbackers who quote the quoter and add ROTMALOFODO!

18 Outbackers who quote the quote quoters and add DITTO!

1 Noob Outbacker who decides the quoting thing is cool and clicks on every +QUOTE button on every post in the thread and adds "This is a great thread!"

1 Outbacker moderator who quotes the tread quoter and adds: "This is an inappropriate post, please do not do this again!"

1 Outbacker who posts a protest:"This is clearly a statement against light bulb changers and is not acceptable in a public forum of such high moral standing. I recommend that this thread be closed due to unfair persecution of those who are lightbulb-changing-challenged and have no peer support group or political action committee to stand up for their rights!"

5 Outbackers who post a quote of the previous post with a happy face added

8 Outbackers who quote the quoter and add ROTMALOFODO!

18 Outbackers who quote the quote quoters and add DITTO!

...

And one more Outbacker who can't see letting a good thread end and adds more fuel to the fire.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> There are a few posts missing in this accounting because I'm sure no one really counts them as TRUE posts:
> 
> 5 Outbackers who post a quote of the previous post with a happy face added
> 
> ...


...and then there are the Outbackers who just have so much to say they don't know what they've said or how many time they've said it.....









btw, Brian....I absolutely agree with you!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

camping479 said:


> The answer is one.
> 
> Outbackers are smart and self sufficient, no help is needed with a task like that
> 
> Mike


Have you been into the Kool-Aid again???? .......









MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


I've tried, its either huge or small (I'm talking about my signature picture here







) regardless of how I resize it.
[/quote]

Ummmm.... never mind! 
I don't want to get "edited"









MaeJae


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

But you did not add the OB's that changed the light bulbs out for LEDs and how much better they are compared to (light bulbs) for running cooler, using less power, better for the environment. James


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

How many Outbackers chose to leave that bulb out altogether
to save on energy and reduce the glare????????


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> How many Outbackers chose to leave that bulb out altogether
> to save on energy and reduce the glare????????


Hey that is my secert









thor


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

too much ... and too funny!


















2500Ram said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]





> AP - August 22, 1996 - The Energizer Bunny (best known for his
> ads where he kept "going and going and going...") passed away
> yesterday evening at 12:42am. Upon completion of the autopsy
> early this morning, the chief medical examiner ruled that the
> ...


Source here










Bill.
[/quote]


----------

